

Alcohol consumption is positively correlated with exercise - PaulHoule
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/05/does-exercising-make-you-drink-more-alcohol/?src=me&ref=health

======
Alex3917
"Can regular exercise avert or undo some of the harm associated with binge
drinking?"

My guess is that since exercise is good for mental health and alcohol is bad
for mental health, people who exercise are able to get away with drinking more
before suffering the affective consequences.

